# hip belt for packing tree stands



## danmc (Nov 6, 2008)

anyone have a favorite hip belt that can be attached to a climbing tree stand to make it easier to pack in?  I have a herniated disc in my back and while I can carry a heavy backpacking pack that has a good hip belt (putting 90% of the weight below the herniation), I have troubles packing in a tree stand where all the weight is on my shoulders (above the herniation).

It would seem like a decent hip belt could take even a moderately heavy stand from the painful level to a level where I could carry it for miles easily.

This one looked interesting:

http://www.blacks-creek.com/riggitt-carryallframe.php

This was about the only other one I found.  It looks lighter but the hip belt looks a little less substantial.

http://www.gameplangear.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=8&idproduct=8

I've also been scoping out a new stand that is lighter.  My current one is steel and just going to aluminum should help too.

Thanks
-Dan


----------



## deadend (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm actually going to order the rigg-it pack for that reason.  Carrying the stand several miles into the mountains is torture with just shoulder straps especially if you have to come out with a cape and a hind quarter attached if you kill something.  The rigg-it got some good reviews from some elk guides I talked to and will be perfect for stand transport and meat hauling.


----------



## danmc (Nov 13, 2008)

I ordered the Rigg-Itt.  I'll post a review once it gets here.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 15, 2008)

Got your Rigg-It yet?


----------



## danmc (Dec 15, 2008)

I did.  I have some of the pics taken but not all for a review.  The short answer is I should have bought one of these the same day I got my first climber.

It is *way* better than the shoulder straps.

I'll try to get around to posting some pics and a more in depth review soon.

-Dan


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd be interested in the source, cost, and how you attached it to your stand.
Thanks.


----------



## danmc (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.bugsnbullets.com/ is where I ordered it.  That was $90.  I also got the treestand carrying bag add-on which is $17.  They had the items drop shipped then directly fro blacks creek which of course means that the delivery time was set by blacks creek and not bugs n bullets.

The attaching part is why I need to finish taking pics but basically, you just lay the pack frame on the stand or vice-versa and there are quick release straps that go around and over the stand to strap it on.  Once you do it a time or two it goes pretty quickly.  I am sure that the exact positioning will depend on the details of your stand.

As far as a pack to go with it, I have a large fanny pack that I then can strap around the bottom end of the stand which helps keep the weight centered more at the low end.  


-Dan


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 16, 2008)

What type/model stand are you using your Rigg-It on?


----------



## danmc (Dec 24, 2008)

*Rigg-Itt review*

As promised here is a more detailed review of the Blacks Creek Rigg-Itt.  The manufacturer web site is http://www.blacks-creek.com/riggitt.php

According to someone I spoke with at Blacks Creek, the Rigg-Itt is the same frame and hip belt that they use on some of their packs.  I ended up purchasing the Rigg-Itt along with the tree stand carrying bag.  

The frame is sturdy and has a torso height adjust.  I am 6 feet tall and had it set to the tallest setting.  As far as the hip belt, wearing just a t-shirt I have to cinch it down nearly as far as it goes because at 150 lbs I'm tall and thin.  I didn't check to see how far out it goes but it looks like quite a bit.  The pack has many of the usual adjustments you'd expect on a real backpack like load lifters and a sternum strap.

Here is a picture of the front of it (with a tree stand attached):






I need to experiment with trying to lower the pack with respect to the stand.

Here is a picture of the pack from the back without the treestand:





The black part at the bottom of the pack is the zip on tree stand carrier.  The carrier zips onto the pack and has two long black quick release straps that come up the back of the stand, over the top and clip to the shoulders of the pack.  The pack itself has 2 quick release straps that go around the stand to help secure it.  In this next picture I just clipped the 2 vertical straps (from the tree stand carrying attachment) and the two horizontal straps that are part of the pack:







To add a little extra capacity for a snack, binoculars, etc.  I've been using a large fanny pack that I strap around the bottom of the tree stand.  I've found that an extra quick release strap (not included) going vertically around the fanny pack really helps keep it secure.  If it is not secure it gets to swinging and is not comfortable for a hike.   I have tried hanging it over the top of the tree stand, but that puts too much weight too high up for my tastes.  The next picture shows the tree stand with fanny pack strapped on:






It's not that clear from the photo but I have found that it helps if you make sure that the seat for the stand doesn't force a gap between the Rigg-Itt and the stand.  

To attach the stand, I lean the pack against a tree, set the stand in the carrying bag and then close the straps and tighten them down.  After they're tightened down it looks like this:






and from the front:







And here is the pack being worn:






In the picture of me wearing the pack (taken a different day), I had the seat for the stand positioned in a way that kept the top of the tree stand from being flush with the pack.  I have since modified this to keep the seat out of the way because it is more comfortable  and balanced to keep the stand more vertical.







What I like:

- Most of the weight is now carried on my hips.  This is a huge win for me and trumps everything else.

- Adjustable torso height.  Important for getting the correct fit.

- Fairly comfortable.  The hip belt is not as solid as the one on my Gregory backpacking pack but then again my Gregory pack is a high end pack that is made for carrying even more stuff.  That said the hip belt is pretty good.

- Easy to attach to the stand.

- It should be easy to strap on a different set of things for turkey season like a bag to hold a decoy, a small seat, and a roll of camo burlap for a quick on the spot blind.

Things I didn't like:

- The straps could be just a little longer.  They barely fit around the stand and because I had to let them almost all the way out it was a little tough to cinch down.

- It came with these white labeling tags.  Why does whitetail deer hunting gear come with white floppy tags?  I promptly tore those off.

- The part of the stand that grips the tree (you know, the sharp end) rests fairly heavily in the tree stand carrier.  I wonder how long until that wears a hole in it.  I'm thinking of maybe cutting a small section from a pool noodle to use to protect the carrier.  

Things I haven't tried:

- It has a solid ring at the back of the hip belt for tying a deer to to help drag it.  I'll get back to you when I kill a deer....

Things I want to try:

- I want to see if it would feel more balanced with the stand a little higher up on the pack.  Right now it rides lower than I'm used to with a back packing pack.  However, with the size of this tree stand, that may be the best position anyway.  

Overall I'm quite happy with this pack.  It is considerably more comfortable for me to pack a stand with it than to use the shoulder straps that came with this stand.  Would I buy this pack again?  Absolutely.

-Dan


p.s.  For the record the stand that I have tried this with is an API Grand Slam 2500.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Dec 27, 2008)

That is nice I need to order one for my TreeLounge.


----------

